# Air Force CE



## Crimmsy (17 Apr 2005)

Sam69's mention of OP BULLDOZER in my earlier thread on Moose Jaw led me to find this page:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/airfield_engineers/history/history_4_e.asp 
which contains an thoroughly fascinating story of the Air Force's engineers' activities during the postwar period. As someone who finds himself serving in an Air Force with only a half dozen or so major air bases, I find it very interesting to read stories that describe an air force in which places like Centralia, Gimli, Penhold, etc., are major players in the story.



C.


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Apr 2005)

I know Centralia was quite the happening place in the late 50's and early 60's. I drove by there today on my way home from Brussels, and sometimes you can still feel the "aura" of a former airbase. Rows of PMQ and Quadplex's, huge brick barrack buildings, long perfectly engineered runways cutting across corn fields, control towers, sturdy fences etc. 
Sadly, most people that live around there today don't know that Canada has an airforce, and could probably care less. All they know is they got a good deal on some housing out in the middle of no where.

Imagine what it was like for the ground crews who maintained the aircraft and the airfield ... including the now dilapidated emergency strip over by Grand Bend. How would you like to work there in the summer in the current age of female "buffness"?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Apr 2005)

Its gotta be better than Greenwood  ;D


----------



## Garbageman (17 Apr 2005)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> I know Centralia was quite the happening place in the late 50's and early 60's. I drove by there today on my way home from Brussels, and sometimes you can still feel the "aura" of a former airbase.



Did you happen to notice if the curling rink was still there?  My Grandfather helped build it once upon a time.


----------



## Chipper (30 Jun 2005)

If you are talking about Centralia's curling rink....I believe it is still there.  I know they still have a decent hockey rink!!


----------



## DJ  Cooper (30 Jun 2005)

Chipper said:
			
		

> If you are talking about Centralia's curling rink....I believe it is still there.   I know they still have a decent hockey rink!!



Hockey' s all ways Good


----------



## Bograt (30 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Its gotta be better than Greenwood  ;D



Well its better than Goose.


----------

